# Pinball's Photos



## MrPinball (Feb 23, 2013)

Hello everyone, I'm having such a blast looking at all of the pictures of your beautiful hedgies. I thought maybe I could share some more pictures of our baby Pinball. So here it goes!


----------



## MrPinball (Feb 23, 2013)

A few more...


----------



## 4BlindMice (Feb 24, 2013)

haha! He is such a cutie!!!


----------



## 1Rayne (Mar 3, 2013)

very cute pictures like how he sleeps lol


----------



## bluebyrd333 (Dec 28, 2012)

He is so cute!!! I love the one where he is eating sweet potatoes and the one where he is in the sink!!!! Just to adorable!


----------



## fionas_mommy (Oct 27, 2012)

Awwww! What a cutie! I'm always partial to hedgie bath photos! Haha so adorable


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

So cute. I loved them all. Keep them coming and thanks for sharing.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

What a gorgeous baby! All of the pictures are wonderful! I love the sleepy hiding picture and the picture with "paw on paw." Adorable!


----------



## MrPinball (Feb 23, 2013)

1am. I can't get up because he fell asleep in my sleeve.... :lol: :shock:


----------



## MrPinball (Feb 23, 2013)

Squished sleeping hedgie face. :lol: Sorry for bad quality, taken with no flash late last night.


----------



## Britnee.sto (Aug 9, 2012)

Awwee. Too cute.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh my goodness! I just cracked up when I saw him up in your sleeve!!!!!!!!!!! And the smooshie face.............he is so precious! The camera loves him!!!!!!!!!!! Hint, Hint.......more pictures please.


----------



## Dee (Jan 9, 2010)

N'awww the sleepy pictures are definitely my favourite <3


----------



## gallium (Mar 10, 2013)

lol i love pinball! hes adorable!


----------



## MrPinball (Feb 23, 2013)

More to come but this one's from tonight. Bath = he no likey. lol


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

So tiny, he is like a pinball! I love his pinto streak.


----------



## MrPinball (Feb 23, 2013)

And a few more from tonight, we had fun!! Until he thought that my neck was food... I think it was my lotion. Will not use it again, don't want to be eaten. :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

They are all funny.........but I like the bath one best!


----------



## 1Rayne (Mar 3, 2013)

momIImany said:


> So tiny, he is like a pinball! I love his pinto streak.


me also looks like he has racing stripes lol


----------



## MrPinball (Feb 23, 2013)

1Rayne said:


> momIImany said:
> 
> 
> > So tiny, he is like a pinball! I love his pinto streak.
> ...


haha That's nicer than what mommy said... "Looks like moo-moo cow spots!"


----------



## Vivalahedgielution (Feb 8, 2013)

I love the one of him on your shoulder with his bum sticking out. Too cute!


----------



## MrPinball (Feb 23, 2013)

Easter photos time!!! :lol: :lol: Oh my poor sweet Pinball, every so patient! <3

Don't want to spam everyone with too many, if you want to see more, I'll be adding them here: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Mr-Pinba ... 8744300917


----------



## MrPinball (Feb 23, 2013)

And a few recent Pinball pics  We have so much fun together, love that little boy <3


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

I just love his Police Station :lol: what a handsome goober


----------



## jholstein11 (Dec 13, 2012)

What a cutie pie! Love his attitude!


----------



## MrPinball (Feb 23, 2013)

And a few recent ones. Little boy has attitude but I love him <3 :lol: :lol:


----------

